# Anyone with Psoriasis, Psoriatic Arthritis?



## krystalkeebler (Jan 23, 2014)

Ok not sure if this is the right place or not, sorry if it isn't :blush:. I would like to see how many of you out there have Psoriasis, Psoriatic Arthritis, or both. I happen to have both and have had it for about 19 years. I'm already on Humira(they are upping it to weekly) and about to also be put on Cyclosporine again (third time in a year) I find it very difficult to deal with physically and emotionally. It's gotten bad this winter with all the severe cold snaps(down to -50) here and was hoping that someone might have some pointers to help relieve the pain(OTC pain relievers don't work) and swelling with the arthritis or just some overall pointers on how to deal with the ups and downs. Thanks ahead for any suggestions/help


----------



## Extinctor100 (Jan 23, 2014)

I've not dealt with it personally, but I had friend in college who suffered from it. If she had a flare up, she would ice the spot immediately (helpful to be with me since we were in college when we met and I always carried a cold pack in my lunch bag) and she had several stress- or diet-related triggers she was careful to avoid.

I'm sorry to hear the combination there is causing so much agony.  I'm in the Midwest too (IL) and this winter has been absolutely brutal.

You could also repost this in the Health Forum where it may be more likely to be seen by the medically-minded among us to get more tips.


----------



## krystalkeebler (Jan 23, 2014)

Yeah, I have a hard time managing my stress and am not sure if I have any dietary triggers. Thanks for the tips. I'm a blondie and didn't realize the health forum was for anything that wasn't weight related lol I'll have to try and repost this there


----------



## Dromond (Jan 23, 2014)

This would go on the health board, but it's cool. A friendly mod will move it or not as the mood strikes.

On topic, I have a mild case of both psoriasis and psoriatic arthritis.

You can control psoriasis to an extent with diet. Avoid junk food! Highly processed foods are terrible for psoriasis and psoriatic arthritis. Acidic foods also are problematic, tomato especially. Nightshade vegetables are potentially aggravating. You should also avoid alcohol, charbroiled red meats, and high fructose corn syrup. Dairy products can be bothersome, but they've never been a problem for me.

As with all dietary advice, your mileage may vary.


----------



## liz (di-va) (Jan 24, 2014)

Extinctor100 said:


> I've not dealt with it personally, but I had friend in college who suffered from it. If she had a flare up, she would ice the spot immediately



What exactly did the icing do? I've never heard of that.


----------



## Extinctor100 (Jan 24, 2014)

It was to reduce the inflammation in that particular spot, I suppose. I don't know whether it was to ease cutaneous pain or joint pain - I don't remember which of the conditions she had, or if she had both. I just remember it gave pretty reliable relief since she'd ask for it whenever she was having pain.


----------



## StargirlCupcakes (Jan 25, 2014)

My mother has struggled with psoriasis and rheumatoid arthritis for years. I don't have much advice because sadly she takes horrible care of herself, eats unhealthy, absolutely no physical activity (won't even go to the store, my sister and I have begged her to walk around the block with us and she refuses). She relies on pain pills and nothing but pills, is now addicted and cres about nothing else. So, just be wary of what pills you take and how much they prescribe you. Get second and third opinions!


----------



## edino0408 (Jan 26, 2014)

This is my first post, hello all of you! 

I have mild psoriasis only, that would come and go; really annoying. But since I started using Polytar soap once a week as shower-gel, I have not had an re-occurrence. I started using Polytar more than a year ago.... really works.

Polytar smells a bit funny, but you get used to it; actually like it now


----------



## Ohio Lady (Oct 7, 2014)

I have Psoriasis that was brought on by a cortisone shot in the right knee, Just recently went to a dermatologist which has given me two ointments that are working really well to clear it up.. The names of the medication are Dovonex Cream and Fluocinonide Cream.. you apply both of them 2 x daily and they are working for me..Avoiding stress she said is a huge must - like that is an easy one. NOT


----------

